# Critics brand 457 visa changes as deceptive and restrictive



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Critics of the changes that have been announced for Australia's 457 visa programme have branded it an anti skilled migration campaign. According to the Australian Mines and Metal Association (AMMA) the changes will restrict the amount of 457 visas granted to international workers in a move it describes 'deceptive and profoundly unprincipled'. 'This deceptive anti [...]

Click to read the full news article: Critics brand 457 visa changes as deceptive and restrictive...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

